# I got a book deal today.



## bennielou (Apr 21, 2010)

And I should be super happy.  But I'm not.  I've been a real pig about helping others. here on this forum. 

From now on I will, and I regret my mean words.


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 21, 2010)

hey...no going back on the past...just worry about the future.



Congrats on the book deal!!


----------



## dom yo (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats on the book deal
glad to see you came around... again :greenpbl::hug::


----------



## MDWine (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats on your deal, it sounds interesting.
I'm more interested in seeing more of your amazing work, personally...  I really like what you do!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats.

What kind of book?

Btw, you cannot change the past, only the present.


----------

